# This is NOT how you find a trainer



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woman says Craigslist 'dog trainer' lost her pet | www.wsbtv.com


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

There is so much that is wrong about that whole situation.


----------

